# 2010 Convention for Michigan Trappers & PredatorCallers Association



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

The Michigan Trappers & Predator Callers Association annual convention will be August 27, & 28, 2010. It will be at the fairgrounds in Evart, Michigan. Contacts: General Information and Dealer Contact  Mike Anderson [email protected], 906-635-7445; Fur Auctions and Lot Numbers  Mike Rockwell [email protected] 269-782-3662; Discounted Motel by mentioning MTPCA Convention  Osceola Grand Hotel, formerly Super 8 Motel, 231-734-0470.

This year markets the 53rd Anniversary of Michigan Trappers & Predator Callers Association, and the Dealer buildings are completely filled again this year. With the dealer buildings full, there will be a lot of tailgaters. We will have close to 2 demonstrations per hour and Greg Schroeder from NAFA will do continuous skinning, fleshing and stretching demonstrations Friday and Saturday. Many other special events for the entire family along with special and commemorative raffles will take place throughout the convention. Camping and food is available on the fair grounds. Fur auction lot numbers will be issued Saturday afternoon. The general membership meeting will be on Saturday in the late afternoon, followed by our live auction.


----------



## deeringst (Aug 8, 2010)

Does anyone know the schedule of events for the 2010 convention?


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Here is the Demo schedule from the MTPCA website.

FRIDAY, AUGUST 27, 2010
7:00 A.M. Habit for Humanity Booth Open all day

8:00 A.M. Gate & Dealers Buildings Open

10:00 A.M. - 4:00 PM Greg Schroeder- from NAFA will start Skinning Demos 

10:00 A.M. Mike from Jays  Meat Smoking Demo

11:00 P.M. Mark Spencer, from UP- Mink trapping & skinning Demo

12:00 P.M. Mark June, from NEB  Canine Trapping Demo

1:00 P.M. Lee Smith, from MI  Canine Calling Demo

1:00 P.M. Kevin Syperda, from MI  Weasel Skinning Demo

2:00 P.M. Neil Graves, from ILL  Trapping ****, With 160s 5x5 and Dog Proof Sets

3:00 P.M. Jeff Robinson, from Ohio  Canines in General Demo

4:00 P.M. Chris Elie, from MI  Beaver Put-up Demo

5:00 P.M Todd Sullivan, from MI  Calling Demo

6:00 P.M. Dealer buildings Close

SATURDAY, AUGUST 28, 2010
7:00 A.M. Habit for Humanity Booth Open all day

8:00 A.M. Gate & Dealer Buildings Open

10:00 A.M. - 4:00 PM Greg Schroeder- from NAFA will start Skinning Demos 

10:00A.M. Todd Sullivan, from MI  Calling Demo

10:00 A.M. Tamie Lundborg, from MI  Ladies Craft -Jewelry Demo

11:00 A.M. Carl Hartman & Dale Schmid, - Muskrat Trapping & Skinning Demo for the Kids at the River

11:00 A.M. Neil Graves, from ILL- Raccoon and Conabear Demo

12:00 P.M. Lee Smith, from MI  Canine Calling Demo

12:00 P.M. John Caretti and Paul Strasel,-Muskrat Trapping Demo

1:00 P.M. Scott Harbaugh, from MI  Dry Land Trapping for the Kids Demo

1:00 P.M. Kyle Kaatz, from ILL  Gland Collection and Lure Making Demo 

2:00 P.M Mark June, from NEB  Canine Trapping Demo

2:00 P.M. Kids Games -Tamie Lundborg and Joanne Harbaugh

3:00 P.M. Mike Shippa, from MI- Uses of Decoys and Trap Line Dogs Demo

4:00 P.M. Gallen, from Otter Creek  Fisher Trapping Demo 

4:00 P.M. Lot Numbers Can Be Purchased- Swine Bldg.

5:00 P.M. General Membership Meeting - Swine Bldg.
AUCTION TO FOLLOW MEMBERSHIP MEETING

6:00 P.M. Dealer Buildings Close

SUNDAY, AUGUST 29, 2010
7:30 AM Habit for Humanity Booth Open for Breakfast

8:00 AM Dealer Buildings Open For a Limited Time


----------



## bratch (Sep 9, 2009)

Whats the cost to get into the event? Not a big deal, just curious so I can plan how much I can spend on the toys.

Thanks


----------



## rickr (Jan 7, 2007)

$5 per person 16 and older. kids are free
camping is $15 per night or $25 for the weekend


----------

